# Taurus Judge



## coverdog (Dec 7, 2003)

I just read the latest American Rifleman article on the judge. I have to say it appears to have TERRIBLE accuracy with .45 loads. I guess if you shoot .410 it doesn't matter.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

CMR said:


> All Taurus guns are not trustworthy.
> 
> 
> .




Which one of mine would you like to stand in front of while I pull the trigger?  Yeah, thats what I thought.....your not the first to lie on an internet forum. I have (had) 3 revolvers...a .22 Tracker, a .44 mag tracker, and a mod 44, 44 mag. All three have been excellent guns.. Still have both Trackers. The .22 has had thousands of rounds through it without a single mishap, and the cylinder is tighter today than the last brand new S&W K22 revolver I looked (at 3x the cost!). The .44 has handled heavy 300 grain loads to light .44 special cowboy loads with no problems, cylinder is tight and the gun is very accurate. 
Considering I shoot my guns a lot and take my opinions from experience rather than internet hyperbole. Yes, Taurus has had some problems...and still do to some extent. I own S&W as well and am very happy with them.


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

I wouldn't buy it for defense either. I would buy it for enjoyment to shoot. I would also hunt rabbits and other critters with it. Say what you want about 410 loads. Most of your deadly force encounters are going to be within 10 yards. You get shot with a 410 shell within ten yards it will do some damage.


----------



## Wildone (Aug 8, 2008)

Why would you waste your $$ on a gun like that?


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

Wildone said:


> Why would you waste your $$ on a gun like that?


Because its cool.


----------



## Wildone (Aug 8, 2008)

jlcrss said:


> Because its cool.


 Na a 50 BMG semi auto is cool.


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

Wildone said:


> Na a 50 BMG semi auto is cool.




Already got one.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Neat idea, but might not be legal, a shot gun must have at least an 18" barrel.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

glockman55 said:


> Neat idea, but might not be legal, a shot gun must have at least an 18" barrel.


 
rifled barrel makes it ok.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

If you want a big bulky pistol for bear defense, or to punch great big holes in bad guys..........if your going big, why not just go with the biggest and load it with the biggest.:evil:


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

jlcrss said:


> Because its cool.


And fun to shoot.


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

Swamp Monster said:


> Which one of mine would you like to stand in front of while I pull the trigger?  Yeah, thats what I thought.....your not the first to lie on an internet forum. I have (had) 3 revolvers...a .22 Tracker, a .44 mag tracker, and a mod 44, 44 mag. All three have been excellent guns.. Still have both Trackers. The .22 has had thousands of rounds through it without a single mishap, and the cylinder is tighter today than the last brand new S&W K22 revolver I looked (at 3x the cost!). The .44 has handled heavy 300 grain loads to light .44 special cowboy loads with no problems, cylinder is tight and the gun is very accurate.
> Considering I shoot my guns a lot and take my opinions from experience rather than internet hyperbole. Yes, Taurus has had some problems...and still do to some extent. I own S&W as well and am very happy with them.


From personal experience, I shot a Taurus revolver up at Target Sports before the incident a few years ago. The cylinder froze and the internal mechanics for the hammer spring broke. So don't insult me, ok? I talk from experience.
I also belong to another shooting forum and if you wish, you can do a search on "Taurus" and see how many others have had problems/issues with Taurus guns.

Heck, I'll even start a thread for ya.
http://outdoorsbest.zeroforum.com/post?cmd=fshow&id=39


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

http://outdoorsbest.zeroforum.com/thread?id=748916

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=2cd_1208743834

http://outdoorsbest.zeroforum.com/thread?id=740626

http://outdoorsbest.zeroforum.com/thread?id=731111

http://outdoorsbest.zeroforum.com/thread?id=709584
(Read Bullsi1911's response)

http://outdoorsbest.zeroforum.com/thread?id=715296

http://outdoorsbest.zeroforum.com/thread?id=696136


----------



## UPhiker (Jul 13, 2008)

I've worked in firearms for several years and have sent more Tauruses back for repair than any other make. I've had new Millenium Pro's with cracked slides and magazines that fell out on every shot. I've had their slide action rifles that wouldn't lock up. My brother has a pre-Raging Bull .44 that had the cylinder pawl break after less than 200 rounds. The only Taurus that I would own would be one of the M85 .38 snubbies. They seem to be great guns.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

glockman55 said:


> Neat idea, but might not be legal, a shot gun must have at least an 18" barrel.


Not an issue as it is a pistol, that happens to shoot shotgun shells...


----------



## MIBIGHNTR (Aug 27, 2002)

I happened to actually have owned one of these for a little while. Mine had the 2.5" cylinder and the 3" barrel. Tried it out at 7-yards, 10-yards, and 25-yards with various .410 factory shot loads. I was hoping that I may be able to use this as a "home" gun and for hunting rabbits here in MI. I shot # 4 shot Remington Express Long Range, # 9 Winchester AA skeet loads, and 000 Buck loaded with three-pellets to a shell by Winchester. The # 9 obviously had the best patterns at 7 and 10 yards for density, and the # 4's were very hit and miss for patterns at those ranges as well. At 25 yards, forget it all together. The 000 Buck appears to be an AWESOME home defense load at close range. I emptied the cylinder double action at 7-yards and the result was 15 holes in the target equally spaced in about a 12" circle. The same exercise at 10-yards yielded similar results but with about a third less holes. Again, at 25-yards, forget about it!

So, in closing, not quite what I had hoped for for bunny hunting, but what I think would be an EXCELLENT house or vehicle gun! Not to mention just an all around "fun" gun!

I can't help but think, though, I wonder if I could get a smith to install one of the shot-arrestor type choke tubes that TC put in their .45/.410 Encore and Contender barrels?? I would not hesitate to shoot at a bunny out to 30+ yards with one of the TC barrels!!!

I did find a member on another board who had a source in MN who would do this conversion for $100, if I remember correctly. He claimed it made the Judge shoot equally well as the TC single shot .410 barrels.

This is the only Taurus gun I had ever owned and I had zero problems with mine.

Mark


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

malainse said:


> Not an issue as it is a pistol, that happens to shoot shotgun shells...


 I think this might be one of those gray areas. I was told by a gun dealer that it was illegal to carry, CPL, a 410 pistol.


----------



## jr9912 (Dec 2, 2008)

I have owned my judge for about a year. I have shot a couple hundred rounds through it. At the 25 foot mark, the distance I use for self defense practice the 3 pellets of the 00 buck lands on a paper plate ever shot. The smile I get on my face when I chase a water bottle across the yard with it can't be denied. I am as blind as a bat without my glasses on so at night I was concerned about seeing the sights at 2 in the morning.... I keep it in the night stand along with the 2" .357 mag. and of course the wife's .38 on her side of the bed. I like to have a backup plan.... Back to the point I trust mine but only after a couple hundred rounds. That's a min. for any self defense firearm.


----------



## UPhiker (Jul 13, 2008)

glockman55 said:


> I think this might be one of those gray areas. I was told by a gun dealer that it was illegal to carry, CPL, a 410 pistol.


 Your gun dealer doesn't know what he's talking about.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

UPhiker said:


> Your gun dealer doesn't know what he's talking about.




While getting off the topic a bit, a number of shotguns must be registered as a pistol under Mich law. Such as the Mossberg JIC shotguns. They have 18 1/2 " barrel so legal ,but are under 30" total. Registered as a pistol so legal to carry as such. (CPL).. The Marinecote Mariner is a fun gun....
http://www.mossberg.com/images/Mossberg_Guns/930/New/52340.jpg


----------

